# Lotion Bar with Kokum Butter?



## Nat (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi everyone! I'm looking to make a lotion/massage bar with kokum butter as the main ingredient. I'm hoping to avoid cocoa butter as it is comedogenic. I also do not want to use beeswax, as I'm trying to get as make it as similar to the Organic Therapy Bar by LUSH as possible! 

Would a ratio of 3:1 for kokum butter to shea butter work best here? Would you recommend adding a carrier oil? 

Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't know a lot about lotion bars, but it sounds like that's gonna be a rock.  Maybe more like 1/2 and half?


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 6, 2017)

I've never made a lotion bar without beeswax but if I did I would probably sub kokum butter because it's so hard.  A 3:1 ratio of kokum to shea sounds like it might not be melty enough.  I'd probably go with a 1:1 ratio and tweak from there.  The 3:1 ratio might work better with a liquid oil instead of shea.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd add a bit of a liquid oil, think extra firm lip balm. Try a few small batches and see what feels the best to you.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 6, 2017)

You can replace beeswax with kokum butter - I've done it successfully. I'd share the recipe but threw it out after I switched to using stearic acid.

I did use a combo of kokum, shea nicolita (a soft spreadable butter at room temp) coconut oil and almond oil.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 7, 2017)

The big problem with kokum is the fact that it blooms, and will actually fall apart. Illipe or one of the other hard butters would work best. When kokum blooms it becomes fluffy


----------

